# Tips on L shaped HO layout



## adibis (Sep 2, 2021)

Hey folks,

Moving into a new space, I'll be using a room for both home office and for trains. So I'll have two walls for trains, was thinking of going with a 10' x 6' L layout. I can make it 2' deep or stretch out to 2.5' on the longer side.

Any tips on how to handle such space? This is roughly how is would fit. Brown are all tables and bookcases. Blue is my plan for where track will go and gray part is the entrance. The place is a den without a door so it's a huge 6' open entrance and to the right of the room is just a railing ooen to downstairs.










I was looking into these 1-2 plans but I'm not sure about the minimum radius. Maybe I can make it 22"? 





__





Journal of Model Railroad Design | Show Record






www.jomrd.com









__





Journal of Model Railroad Design | Show Record






www.jomrd.com


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Those are excellent 'switching' layout track plans...lots of spurs and 
the like. I am a switching fan, and I can see a lot of interesting
challenges. With car cards you can set up various switching
operations. You can even have a switching competition with a relative
or friend. But will you be satisfied without any
continuous running? Will you soon be bored with simply shuttling
cars between the various tracks? It's something to consider.

Don


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

I like the first plan better. More opportunity for switching and operations. The second plan would be great as part of a larger layout, though.


----------



## adibis (Sep 2, 2021)

DonR said:


> Those are excellent 'switching' layout track plans...lots of spurs and
> the like. I am a switching fan, and I can see a lot of interesting
> challenges. With car cards you can set up various switching
> operations. You can even have a switching competition with a relative
> ...


Good question. I've an N scale loop and honestly it gets boring after a while. I can see appeal in a visible area like living room to put a loop as decorative piece but I would like operations and switching more I think.

Another option is to eventually have a removable module that would make this into a loop. It would need to extend quite a bit but doable I guess.

Finally, that's all the space I have for permanent layout  I don't see how I can have a continuous loop and switching operations in that space. Any ideas?


----------



## adibis (Sep 2, 2021)

flyboy2610 said:


> I like the first plan better. More opportunity for switching and operations. The second plan would be great as part of a larger layout, though.


I personally also liked the first one on its own. Wonder if I can add removable modules to make it into a loop as I mentioned in the other reply.


----------



## 65steam (Dec 18, 2019)

I agree that the first schematic looks very nice. I don't see how you could make it continuously running, though. It would take a significant redesign, and even then I don't think you could fit a loop along the shorter side. The longer side would need to be shortened so that you could still use the doorway to enter the room despite a wider layout.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

adibis said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> Moving into a new space, I'll be using a room for both home office and for trains. So I'll have two walls for trains, was thinking of going with a 10' x 6' L layout. I can make it 2' deep or stretch out to 2.5' on the longer side.
> 
> ...





adibis said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> Moving into a new space, I'll be using a room for both home office and for trains. So I'll have two walls for trains, was thinking of going with a 10' x 6' L layout. I can make it 2' deep or stretch out to 2.5' on the longer side.
> 
> ...


adibis;

First, the blue area looks awfully small compared to the brown. What are the actual dimensions of the space you can dedicate to trains? If its anything like the ten feet by six feet shown in your first link, you could fit most of my 10' x 10' N-scale layout into that space! (see photos) 
Look in the "Layout Design" section at the end of the thread "Here are the layouts of some forum members." There is a diagram of my layout which includes continuous running, switching, "downtown Seattle", a harbor, and two small towns. 

Are you restricted to only that little space? Are you restricting yourself to only HO-scale? If you were to use N-scale, you could fit a bit more in. If you could use N-scale and get some of the brown space, you could have continuous running and switching. If you're dead set on HO-scale, and can't get any more space, then I'd go with the first plan. Would it be possible to go half way, or all the way, around the room on a narrow shelf? 

The file below has four sketches of layouts in a small room.

Traction Fan 🙂


----------



## adibis (Sep 2, 2021)

traction fan said:


> adibis;
> 
> First, the blue area looks awfully small compared to the brown. What are the actual dimensions of the space you can dedicate to trains? Are you restricted to only that little space? Are you restricting yourself to only HO-scale? If you were to use N-scale, you could fit a bit more in. If you could use N-scale and get some of the brown space, you could have continuous running and switching. If you're dead set on HO-scale, and can't get any more space, then I'd go with the first plan. Would it be possible to go half way or all the way around the room with a narrow shelf? The file below has four sketches of layouts in a small room.
> 
> Traction Fan 🙂


I already have a 3x5 N scale under over dogbone layout I'm working on which will hopefully go in the living room. 

I'm planning to switch to DCC anyway and prefer the HO size for details it provides so thinking of going that route for the office.

Brown areas are larger, two bookcases, 6'x2.5' table, speakers, printer and three monitors. Can't reduce much space there 

I can possibly get around the room by pulling up the tables 3-4" away from the wall, pull book cases away and make the train go around the whole room, with a removable bridge at the entrance so I can get into the room. But that entire part would just be hidden away and just there for turning the first layout into continuous loop. Not sure if that provides any interest though. Another possibility is the shorter end of the track (North west brown table) can have a reversing loop, hidden under the table and then a modular removable loop on the londer side (south east) for when I want to see trains run around. 

That space is a den so no door or door frame to worry about. That would make the south-east removable reverser possible.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Narrow gauge is a viable option for tight quarters such as yours. The scale is the same, but cars and locomotives are shorter and can handle tighter radii.

Whatever you choose, I would widen the ten foot side by 6" and gradually increase the width from the entrance. That will still allow entry while also allowing more scenery area, or a return loop for narrow gauge.


----------



## adibis (Sep 2, 2021)

MichaelE said:


> Narrow gauge is a viable option for tight quarters such as yours. The scale is the same, but cars and locomotives are shorter and can handle tighter radii.
> 
> Whatever you choose, I would widen the ten foot side by 6" and gradually increase the width from the entrance. That will still allow entry while also allowing more scenery area, or a return loop for narrow gauge.


Good point on gradually increasing the size. Rhe original layout is 18" wide, I'm thinking of going 24 or even 30" on both legs. Thought was to add a mainline closer to walls and hide removable loop on either end when I just want to see trains zoom around.


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

I too favor point to point MRRs over looped continuals/roundy-rounds, as Pt to Pt causes one to have to operate more realistically, having to either turn around trains on wyes or turntables, or to merely back through the system to get trains back to from whence they came..Thus these "JofMRD" plans are what I'm talkin' about. There is plenty of RR activity to be had in either one, or a Point to Point of your own design..
No offense to the other camp. Whatever makes you happy. I just wish more modelers would, no matter how large a space they have, build point to point RRs..

*adibis*, welcome aboard and good luck with the project..
I'm still procrastinating over an el Shelfie Pt to Pt switching scene of my own, also with a wye in the corner but will have a 2-3% incline to/from the main line 5-6" above switching, along rear..


----------



## adibis (Sep 2, 2021)

telltale said:


> *adibis*, welcome aboard and good luck with the project..
> I'm still procrastinating over an el Shelfie Pt to Pt switching scene of my own, also with a wye in the corner but will have an 2-3% incline to/from the main line 5-6" above switching, along rear..


Thanks and would love to see what you have planned! I tried to replicate the first layout from my link on anyrail. It's all at zero level right now but I'm thinking of slightly changing the corner of the L, add a lower shel and make a lake/river/dock and put a boat there. 

Too many ideas. Procrastinating is all I'm doing as well


----------



## adibis (Sep 2, 2021)

Tried to make that layout in anyrail. I went for #6 turnouts instead of #5 and 24" radius everywhere. I'm losing out on some scenery space because of this but I'm thinking of compensating by going 20" wide instead of 18".

Any comments? I added some random buildings for now to show where I am planning to but industries. 

This is 10' long and 6' tall. Width is 18" everywhere.


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

_"Any comments? I added some random buildings for now to show where I am planning to but industries."_

I'm wondering if #6 turnouts will be overkill on a switching layout, which needs only smaller engines (and probably no "oversized" cars).

#5, or even #4 will do just fine -- and more importantly, leave you _extra "track length"_ for car handling.

My opinion only.


----------



## adibis (Sep 2, 2021)

J.Albert1949 said:


> _"Any comments? I added some random buildings for now to show where I am planning to but industries."_
> 
> I'm wondering if #6 turnouts will be overkill on a switching layout, which needs only smaller engines (and probably no "oversized" cars).
> 
> ...


Since this would be my only layout for the foreseeable future, I'll probably have modern locomotives (ge44ac or sd70 is what I'm leaning towards) on this. Along with maybe a switcher. 

May not be 100% prototypical but it will allow me to use some variety?


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

Can you go wider than 20"? Most people can reach 30" without too much trouble.


----------



## adibis (Sep 2, 2021)

JeffHurl said:


> Can you go wider than 20"? Most people can reach 30" without too much trouble.


I might be. Depends on what my wife thinks about it .

The plan for this is to mount it above my computer desk directly on the wall. My desk is 25" so I would prefer to keep it below that. I think 2' might be doable.


----------

